# Sketch Workshop Kickstarter



## Arshes Nei (Nov 19, 2013)

I thought this was an interesting Kickstarter but not without its faults (I mean those books look pretty cool I wouldn't want to sketch in them).

I like the sketchpad with the pencils, but it can be costly but some of the lower pledges seem to have nice options. There's also the ability to gift this Kickstarter which might be fun to do in support for budding artists. 

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1794375019/sketch-workshop


----------



## TobyDingo (Nov 19, 2013)

Seems like a nice concept. But still, there's nothing wrong with a sketchbook and free online tutorials. I can't say i'd like to sketch in them either.


----------



## RTDragon (Nov 20, 2013)

Actually this is a good idea since this is the same people that did that anatomical male reference. Also the fact since you can only do so much with digital art and free online tutorials. It will be nice to have something physical to read as well as learn from sketching.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 20, 2013)

I've been trying hard to find art-related shit in my town

Best I've got was today, in a "modern art" cafe with related workshops on the premises

meh

So I came here and looked at Arshes' link

Find out what 3D Total is, as well as LayerPaint

Just saw where the project publisher for is based

Found out that they're both based a short walk from where I currently am with this laptop _right now_ and I pass them every wednesday without knowing

*interesting*


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 20, 2013)

This is interesting, but I feel like this offers little more than carrying a colouring book with pencils taped on it.
 I even feel like this sort of thing has been done before.


----------



## Zydala (Nov 20, 2013)

I really love the idea personally (I'm such a dumb artist I never seem to be able to make up my mind about what to doodle next), but the prices they're asking for as far as the cool backups go are way high for me boooo hoo hoo :[ I mean for printing stuff on decent quality paper and getting nice leather holders it IS gonna be expensive, can't help that, but still.... weeeh


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 21, 2013)

That's the problem for me, if I get sketchbooks I get ones that aren't that expensive for practice. Because if the sketchbook is too nice you get all anal about what to sketch in it, or making your sketches "perfect"

Getting something that nice and well put together will end up being an artbook than a sketchbook.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 17, 2013)

Just letting people know there are a day left for this Kickstarter.

Also looks like you'll get quite a few videos if you had funded over a certain level due to their stretch goals.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 17, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Just letting people know there are a day left for this Kickstarter.
> 
> Also looks like you'll get quite a few videos if you had funded over a certain level due to their stretch goals.



I'm quite interested now that it's reached its stretch goals.

I'm not sure how much to pledge, though. I'm more interested in the videos than the folder, so I dunno how to go about getting those.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 17, 2013)

Pledge this section below because it will be included in that tier.



    Pledge Â£21 or more

    UK, EU & USA Backers - FOLDER ONLY, SHIPPING INCLUDED - Perfect for those that simply want something super fly to carry their sketchpad or notebook in while on-the-go. Add Â£11 to your pledge for drawing supplies. APPROX $33 US / â‚¬25

    Estimated delivery: Jun 2014


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 17, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Pledge this section below because it will be included in that tier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I was really confused between if I should go for the Â£21 or Â£51 option cos I was under the impression that the Â£21 was just the folder.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 17, 2013)

It is just the folder but the stretch goals give you the downloads. I'd say put in 8 more and get the 
 Pledge Â£29 or more

UK, EU & USA Backers - FOLDER + ONE WORKBOOK, SHIPPING INCLUDED - You just want to dip your toes, we get that. Add Â£11 to your pledge for drawing supplies. APPROX $46 US / â‚¬34 

That one seems a bit more up your alley then?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 17, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> It is just the folder but the stretch goals give you the downloads. I'd say put in 8 more and get the
> Pledge Â£29 or more
> 
> UK, EU & USA Backers - FOLDER + ONE WORKBOOK, SHIPPING INCLUDED - You just want to dip your toes, we get that. Add Â£11 to your pledge for drawing supplies. APPROX $46 US / â‚¬34
> ...



Thanks, I'll have a little think about it before time's run out! :>


----------

